# Yukon/Tesslinriver Kanutour Angeltips



## morissen (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen #h,

ich mache mit meinem Schwager und meinem Schwiegervater Anfang August eine Kanutour den Tesslinriver runter und dann über den Yukon nach Carmaks und im Anschluss noch 2 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil von Whitehorse Richtung Alaska (Ziel unbekannt, jenachdem wieviel Zeit wir zwischendurch verplempert haben, sind ja schließlich nicht auf der Flucht). 

Zu meiner Person, ich angele zwar schon von klein auf aber irgendwie nur immer mal wieder, dass bedeutet mein Wissen ist eher rudimentär 

Da wir nun aber die ganze Zeit am Wasser sind und auch noch in Kanada, dachte ich mir, wir könnten auch die Angeln mitnehmen und unseren Speiseplan ggf. ein wenig erweitern |supergri

Damit das auch funktioniert könnte ich ein paar tips gebrauchen, was für Ausrüstung/Köder ich am besten mitnehmen sollte bzw. was ich mir sparen kann oder was unentbehrlich ist (Abgesehen von der Lizenz).

Ruten habe ich nur Spinnangeln von 2,10 - 2,70 mit wg 10-30g, 20-50g, xx-80g. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand da vielleicht ein paar Ratschläge hätte

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Yukon/Tesslinriver Kanutour Angeltips*

Hi Andreas
Im Youkon war ich zwar noch nicht, allerdings war ich schon mal 4 wochen in BC unterwegs, ich denke mal, dort wirds nicht anders sein.
Deine 3 Spinnruten sollten auf jedenfall passen, solange es nicht gerade auf Monster Königslachs geht.
Also für Forellen, Saiblinge, Hechte und Co. sicher richtig, dazu noch passende Rollen und gut ists.
Wegen Kunstköder und anderer Kleinkram: Geh am besten in den nächsten Anglershop, du wirst in jeder größeren Ortschaft einen finden und wenns nur die Anglerecke einer Tankstelle ist.
Die Kanadier sind absolut Angelverrückt, praktisch jeder, ob Mann, Frau oder Kind angelt dort und wenn man freundlich frägt, sind sie auch sehr hilfsbereit.
Dort bekommst du die Lizenz und alles, wass du WIRKLICH brauchst und dazu noch jede Menge Tipps, was wo wann am besten geht und besonders, was du NICHT darfst.
Die Bestimmumgen in der Lizenz können sich von einen Tag auf den Anderen ändern und es wird vorrausgesetzt, dass man sich da selber kundig macht (internet), ein bestimmter Flußabschnitt, der gestern noch super Fänge gebracht hat, kann Morgen schon gesperrt sein und da sind die Officers von der  Kanadische Fish and Wildlife Behörde absolut gnadenlos.
Selbst kleinste Bestimmungen können drakonische Strafen nach sich ziehen, diese Officers haben mehr Rechte als die Polizei, die dürfen zB. einfach Strassensperren errichten, und in jedes Auto schauen, ob du Lachse dabei hast.
Und, ganz wichtig, im Fluß nur Widerhaken frei fischen!!!!
Der Test schaut so aus: Der Officer nimmt dein T Shirt, sticht den Haken durch und zieht ihn wieder raus. Gibt es einen kleinen Widerstand, wirds teuer bis hin zu Angelsachen weg.
Ach ja, diese Officers können überall sein, sogar in der tiefsten Wildnis.
Aber du wirst diesen Tripp auf jedefall genießen, so eine Kanufahrt steht auch mal auf meiner Liste, unbedingt.
TL
Johannes


----------



## morissen (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Yukon/Tesslinriver Kanutour Angeltips*

Hallo Johannes,

vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort 
Ok denn werd ich wohl nur die Ruten + Rollen mitnehmen und denn mal vor Ort schauen was es im Angelladen gibt. Das mit den Haken ist echt nen guter Tip, da alles was ich an Zeug habe (Gufi, Spinner, Blinker) sowieso Widerhaken hat.

 Grüße Andreas


----------



## yukonjack (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Yukon/Tesslinriver Kanutour Angeltips*

Hallo, wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst du eine Kanutour machen und nebenbei ein wenig angeln. Kenne beide Flüsse, allerdings nur im Juni. Fisch gibst natürlich, erwarte aber nicht zu viel. Von der Ausrüstung her müsste das passen. Was dir noch fehlt, würde ich mir in Whitehorse besorgen, da gibst die beste Auswahl.
 viel Spass


----------

